# Admiralty Trawlers WW2



## johnvoe

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum but hoping someone can help! Does anyone have a good link to somewhere online that lists up WW2 admiralty trawlers with pennant numbers. Some great info on this for WW1 but can’t seem to find similar for the second WW. I am transcribing WW2 shipping records from archived data for Lerwick, Shetland onto computer and stumbling over some of the entries! Examples H.M.T. 258 arrived / sailed and so on - would be good to find a name for these that are only show as numbers, also need a list to simply check spelling on some names as everything hand written.
Any suggestions much appreciated. Thanks John


----------



## Strickylad44

johnvoe said:


> Apologies if this is in the wrong forum but hoping someone can help! Does anyone have a good link to somewhere online that lists up WW2 admiralty trawlers with pennant numbers. Some great info on this for WW1 but can’t seem to find similar for the second WW. I am transcribing WW2 shipping records from archived data for Lerwick, Shetland onto computer and stumbling over some of the entries! Examples H.M.T. 258 arrived / sailed and so on - would be good to find a name for these that are only show as numbers, also need a list to simply check spelling on some names as everything hand written.
> Any suggestions much appreciated. Thanks John


 Just Google 'Harry Tate's Navy' you will find some inf/links there. Have a look at the Royal Navy Patrol Service - Wikipedia page.


----------

